# Step property maint.



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

ANYONE ELSE HEARD OF THIS COMPANY? THEY WORK FOR AMAZON REO SOLUTIONS WHO GETS THIER WORK FROM CORELOGIC. SO THIS 'STEP' IS 3RD RUNG AND THEY ARE LOOKING FOR CONTRACTORS ON MY AREA. HERE IS THERE PRICE LIST. ANYONE DOING BUSINESS WITH THEM WILL LOSE CASH BIG TIME.

Step Property Maint. Price Sheet







Grass Cuts:


Basic (15,000 sf) grass cuts: $21. 
Oversized: .75 cents for every 1,000 sf over 15,000 






Lock Changes:


$20. for first full door changed (knoblock AND deadbolt)

$15. for first single lock (knoblock or deadbolt only)
(for PTC'S etc. where there is more than one door to change locks: $20 for first full door; $15 first single; $15 for any add'l full door / $10 for add'l single lock)



padlock $5
padlock and hasp $10.
slider locks $5. per pair 
plate (to cover lock hole) $5.
lockbox $15.
re-keying is same prices as lock changes







Glass: Windows/Sliding Door

$25. for window boarding or re-glazing/replacing glass
$40 for sliding door board 








Tarps:
 10': $50
20': $75
 







Winterization: 

$30. (includes cleaning toilets)
("Re-fresh" winterization: $15.) 







Clean-up: 


Debris removal: $10. per cubic yard (cy)
Debris move: (if necessary to do needed work) $5 per cy
Clean toilets: $10. per toilet (unless heavily soiled, then $15)
House sweep: $10 - $15





PTC'S/ESTEP'S: 
 up to amt. of 12 cy ($120) work done allowed:
(oven/fridge/microwave/toilets clean not paid for on PTC's)







*Trip charge/MTP: $10, only if no work is done at the property
*trip charge would be if grass was too short to cut, property is occupied or for sale (unless other wise stated in w. order) or too tall







 overnighting checks: $25






_ ***********************************************************************************************
end of list - thank you

_


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

this would be why they will still keep looking for vendors


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG! That is a POOR price list


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

So is that the real price list?

I think i just walked in to the Comedy Club


Because that is hilarious :lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Stephen is still subbing from a regional? LOL that is hilarious. I'll give him credit I figured someone would have hunted him down and "trashed him out" by now. That office girl he has is a real "see you next Tuesday" and that's the nicest thing I have ever heard anyone say about her.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

hahaha ,,,,,, yah if im going broke ima do it at the house with my family not out busting my ass for those prices,,,,,that is by FAR the worst price list I have EVER seen


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

where do i sign up who the fxxx would even consider working there


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Everybody wants to be a GC looks to me like toooo many people are "Stepping" on that
sh*t...


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Imma gonna go change a lock for 20 dollars and have him overnight my check!! I be rich some day!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

I would imagine his margins are pretty low if he is trying to sub from this position. Where he is sitting he needs to be doing the work. This is a joke clearly.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

> .75 cents for every 1,000 sf over 15,000


 My...How...errr...ummmm...generous. :wacko::icon_rolleyes::bangin:


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Scary thing is there will be people signing on cause now they own a business! :thumbup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That price list is an insult.*

There is nothing else you need to know about them. It is an absolute certainty you will loose money.


----------

